

High Schools Not Meeting STEM Demand - bane
http://www.usnews.com/education/blogs/high-school-notes/2012/10/01/high-schools-not-meeting-stem-demand

======
chrisbennet
What demand? The demand for cheaper labor? Outside of a few places like
Silicon Valley, we certainly aren't seeing wages rise as they would if there
was a true shortage.

